# Pretty in Pink Harness



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I saw this fabric and HAD to get it. So sparkly and cute!!! Of course I added gems to it, too.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh I like very pretty!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you. I'm thinking about trying Etsy with this one and a few other ones.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

that is so cool and cute! XD x


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

That is georgous fabric! I love it!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I LOVE this one! Great job with the gems!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

very pretty! i love that fabric


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

gorgeous fabric!! perfect for bridesmaids x


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Very cute!!!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Love this fabric. I love anything with stars on. You should definitely sell them on Etsy, I reckon they would sell really well. So many things on there are badly made and over-priced.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

My problem is figuring out how much I should price them for on there. It took 3 hours to make that one. I was thinking 20 because of the all the gems on it too. 

I've also been using some great fabric glue for the gems so they stay stuck.

Any advice from anyone would be helpful!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

You are right...it is very pretty


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Love all the sparkles.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

twenty is a great price. That's about what they price just plain harnesses. That one is really pretty.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Love that harness! I've only just realised there is a craft section here lol. Also had never heard of Etsy till now!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

SugarChi said:


> Love that harness! I've only just realised there is a craft section here lol. Also had never heard of Etsy till now!


I'd never heard of it either until I started on this site! lol


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Etsy is suppose to be a site for crafters to sell their items. But it seems that more people are buyng already made things and saying they made them and than selling them on etsy. So its really fusrating for some of us that can't take that perfect professional pictures and keep up with the resellers as I call them. 

I do have another site I've started using but Etsy seems to have more traffic but tons of competition so its a mixture of things. 

But thats my personal feelings.


----------

